# Snake rack help.



## sam92 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi guys, I put together a small rack last week to accommodate for my quickly growing collection haha.
I have routed my heat cord in the then put a heat proof tape over the groove to hold the heat cord in properly and now the tubs are catching as they slide over the tape and pulling the tape up. Is there a better solution? I thought about using a hot glue gun and gluing the cord into the track but if I have have issues with the heat cord in future it could be messy. 










Any pointers would be appreciated


----------



## Wokka (Mar 3, 2016)

You could put a false floor on the shelf of, say tin or laminex for the full width of the shelf, so there is no tape edge to catch on. Alternatively you could round the bottom back edge of the tub so it rides over the edge of the tape. ( those tubs appear to have a very square edge which would catch the tape edge.)


----------



## sam92 (Mar 3, 2016)

Laminate is a great idea actually. I'm a cabinet maker by trade, have access to plenty of offcuts. they might not all be the same colour is all.


----------



## westernrocky (Mar 3, 2016)

l drill a hole 6mm through the sides in line with routed slots so the heat chord goes straight out the end "down" and into the hole below ....along the routed track out and down repeat this until the lowest or highest point which ever way floats your boat... then all you have to do is secure one end, work your heat chord along the whole distance firm and then secure the other end and it will stay in place for the life of the rack and not get ripped out of its track by the tubs. ~WR~


----------



## Wokka (Mar 4, 2016)

When building racks you normally dont use the tub lids so each tub becomes a draw. Once you remove the lid the shelf spacing will be too big so you could add the false floor t take up that slack ,possibly with a piece of fineboard or a number of laminate packers.


----------



## Octane (Mar 4, 2016)

I used insulation tape that I bought from Bunnings. It is like packing tape only silver. Also agree with Wokka about not using lids as it makes it a whole lot easier to service the tubs.


Cheers

Stuart


----------



## saximus (Mar 4, 2016)

I use the same tape that Octane has described. It sounds like the stuff you're using might be just that little bit too thick and it's causing it to catch the edge of the tubs.


----------

